

AddressSanitizer: a fast memory error detector - nkurz
https://code.google.com/p/address-sanitizer/wiki/AddressSanitizer

======
bloodorange
It would have been nice to have a small paragraph at the beginning saying what
this tool actually does. That helps people who want to quickly evaluate
whether they want to read more about this tool.

I only see "a fast memory error detector" at the top.

